# Any luck so far in the 2009 Spring turkey Season?



## hamdawg08

Has anyone else had any luck this spring season! i shot a nice Gobbler opening weekend!


----------



## Rugger09

No, went out this weekend and i heard some gobbling on the property next to us and tried to call them in. As we were leaving there were two guys carrying a huge tom a peice out to their truck with there bows in the other hand. Looked back further in the field and the had about 7 or 8 decoys and two blinds set up. That would be my luck.


----------



## brittanypoint

Drew back and sunk a tree with my bow on Easter morning. Pretty big tom for wyoming. Cost me a good broadhead too. GRRR


----------



## young_gun33

Got a nice bird opening day. Not much for gobbling except for morning and evenings. Called in a Jake sunday evening for my buddys first turkey ever he was extremely exceted and says hes hooked. Also had 3 nice toms come in not ten minutes after we shot the jake but was unable to get a shot at them with a bow. On Monday morning had 4 birds end up hanging up out of bow range.


----------



## Wyomingpredator

hunting is tough in the black hills of WY right now cant get to where I normally hunt doesn't look like the turkeys have moved up yet anyway. too much snow in the last month. what little public land is open where I hunt is straight up and straight down except where the road is. and the public ends right oin top


----------



## gsehnter-bloms

I haven't been able to get a shot yet but the hens have had them with them constantly. I have their pattern down pretty well so hopefully I can get a shot tomorrow with the guillotine!


----------



## mnfshrman

My area season opened yesterday and my cousin and I both filled our tags today. The Toms haven't been very vocal except in the early morning and evening. First bird was called into 17 yards at 6:50 this morning and the second bird was shot at 11:15. With our season only being 5 days I'm glad we are both done. First bird was 21 pounds 10 1/2 inch beard. Second bird was 23 pounds and 9 3/4 inch beard. For my first time turkey hunting I'm very proud of my calling. Couldn't believe it myself.

my cousin and his bird










me and my bird


----------



## gsehnter-bloms

Wow nice birds!


----------



## Goosehauler23

Shot this one on Wednesday. First one with a bow! Very exciting!


----------



## 9manfan

Very nice, what state is that bird from??


----------



## The Canuck Kid

Not yet, up here in Ontario the season opens on Monday (24th), witch is pretty dumb, i am going to take the day off of school to sit in the field  
This will be my second season hunting turkeys, i didn't shoot a turkey last year so hopefully I get one this year. 

Wish me luck boys, its going to be fun opener


----------



## GW

Beautiful bird Goosehauler23...great job.
GW


----------



## bluebird

Well done everyone!!!!!!


----------



## Stone Fence

Those are some beautiful birds!

Our season starts May 1. The state youth hunt was this past weekend. I know of 1 young lady that took her first turkey.

This will be my fist time out hunting in any way. Wish me luck. I'm sure I'll be excited to just see a wild tom.


----------



## Wyomingpredator

heres a couple pics of my daughter and I this weekend. her bird was 8 3/8 beard and shot at 40 yards. Mine was 7 1/2 beard and shot at 13 yards. Shot in black hills of Wyoming


----------



## The Canuck Kid

well it turned out that it was a good opening day, within the first hour I shot my first ever turk. here he is...


----------



## Rugger09

Nice birds. Our season ends the 6th and im hoping to get one this weekend. :beer:


----------



## bigbuck144

my brother got a gobbler! ill post pics if i get a chance.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96

Can't even find any in the Minot area....


----------

